# how much calcium?



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

my dh is starting to mention Gunny's ears going up or lack there of. He is 4 1/2 months. We love him and are getting closer by the day. DH wants to try to give calcium, he had a friend that did that and thinks it made a difference. Personally I think it was coincidence. Gunny has time for ear progress. Does anyone know the amount of calcium you should give? I'm really not into doing that but in a month or so I might consider.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

You have to be really careful in a large breed young pup's calcium intake! Excess calcium can cause joint and bone problems down the road and to quick of a growth spirt. That is why alot of the grain free foods are not safe for large breed pups until they are a year old. The calcium and phosporous ratios are just too high. I know some people give gelatin and alot of chewing on raw bones helps also. You can also wait a bit and then opt for taping. Personally, I would sway from the calcium thing. I'd rather have a gsd with floppy then one with bone and joint issues.


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

I appreciate your feedback. I don't want my boy to have problems down the road. So, the calcium will be a no. What kind of raw bones can I give Gunny? I have always heard no chicken bones is this true? We live in a small town and don't have a "fresh meat market with a butcher" but maybe I can cut meat off myself or have someone in the meat dept at Walmart do it. What do you give your dogs? Anyone out there use walmart?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In your yellow pages there should be some meat wholesalers or processors. Call and ask them who they supply to-or if they would sell to you, then call that place ask if you can order some marrow bones. Walmarts don't have the a meat dept themselves, it comes in prepackaged(round here anyway). Or you can order online bones but shipping costs may be pricey. If you want to give raw bones -chicken leg 1/4s and turkey necks are good for chewing, feed them frozen to make the dog work more.


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

Thank you Jane! I probally should have known that about Walmart but never thought about it much. oi, what a funny look that would have been from the clerk at Walmart! Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

look for soup bones at the grocery store, same thing
also we gave a tbsp of yogurt when dresden was around that age, for the same reason, coincidence???, who knows but his ears didn't come up for good until 5 1/2 months


----------

